# Vacation Village at Parkway #4940



## BassAngler (Oct 26, 2007)

I see in the description that it states washer/dryer in some units and a laundry room. One would assume the 2br's are the "some units" they refer too.

Anyone with knowledge?


----------



## randkb (Oct 28, 2007)

*Washer and Dryer*

The two bedroom units are lockoff units comprising two one bedrooms.  The A side has a washer and dryer.  It is in the kitchen closet.

The floor plan is available at:

http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/Resort.aspx?resort=5


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 28, 2007)

The older units were all built without washer/dryers at all.  

We took the tour years ago, about 1999 or so, and the salesman told us that owners chose big screen televisions over the laundry rooms.  There are laundry rooms on each floor of the older buildings, is my understanding, but I don't know if you have to pay to use them.  I am one person that really appreciates the private washer/dryer. I always worry we will get an older unit with the laundry room down the hall.  I think VVP is a risky exchange, for that reason, though it seems they like to put exchangers in the newer buildings--more chances to sell.


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 28, 2007)

BassAngler said:


> I see in the description that it states washer/dryer in some units and a laundry room. One would assume the 2br's are the "some units" they refer too.
> 
> Anyone with knowledge?



The 2-bedroom units consists of a lockout with a side-A and a side-B.  The a-side will have the washer/dryer whereas the b-side may not.  As such, there is a laundry on the floor for those who have a b-side unit.  Also as Cindy mentioned, building 1 has a slightly different design.  I'm not sure the exact specifications but I do know the first building's room layout is slightly different than the others.  In general, the 2-bedroom unit should have a a washer/dryer with the some units referring to the B-side units as some may have some features or not.


----------



## gateacher (Nov 12, 2007)

*We had TWO washers & dryers*

We visited in May 2006.  We had both sides, the A unit and the B unit and had TWO of the stackable washers and dryers.  It was great.  I'm not sure if all of the units are set up that way but ours was.  It made doing laundry twice as fast.  We absolutely loved Vacation Village at Parkway.  Of all the timeshares we've visited, it was our favorite.  I hope this helps.


----------

